# So, I've producing again... (Yep, need rating)



## SlickFunk (Oct 18, 2014)

G'day,
I've been producing more and more glitch hop lately, and I actually got some results that I am happy with. And as the title says, I need someone to rate these songs:
http://goo.gl/u19tGs
and
http://goo.gl/JY1ois

Thanks!
Have a good one!


----------

